# 2012 Jamis Bikes



## ncskiman (Mar 22, 2010)

https://www.jamisbikes.com/12_pm/12_jamis_manual.pdf


----------



## Garilia (Feb 15, 2011)

bad link


----------



## Vee (Jun 17, 2010)

Works for me. Just an expired SSL cert.


----------



## Garilia (Feb 15, 2011)

that's alright, I found it on facebook


----------



## rti27 (Dec 7, 2012)

i love my 2012 Jamis Race


----------



## rti27 (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## rti27 (Dec 7, 2012)

wait those aren't my real pedals for the record.


----------



## barenz17 (Feb 6, 2013)

2012 Ventura Sport

View attachment 275391


----------



## Sixjours (Feb 24, 2012)

barenz17 said:


> 2012 Ventura Sport
> 
> View attachment 275391


Very nice looking bike


----------



## .je (Aug 25, 2012)

Has anyone rode a Xenith Comp? They seem to be going for a good price... reviews online, as _sparse _as they are, seem pretty positive.

The bike seems pretty light, not fantastically so. From what I gather this frame has been sold since 2008... if that is of any concern?


----------



## ncskiman (Mar 22, 2010)

.je said:


> Has anyone rode a Xenith Comp? They seem to be going for a good price... reviews online, as _sparse _as they are, seem pretty positive.
> 
> The bike seems pretty light, not fantastically so. From what I gather this frame has been sold since 2008... if that is of any concern?



I ride a 2011 Jamis Xenith Endura Comp and love it. Bit more upright geo than the Xenith Comp, but pretty much the same frame.


----------



## .je (Aug 25, 2012)

I tried it out, and I loved that bike more than any other bike I've rode, except it might be low for my back to handle even on that 10 minute sub-zero test ride. I wonder if I should just HTFU and do it.


----------



## ncskiman (Mar 22, 2010)

.je said:


> I tried it out, and I loved that bike more than any other bike I've rode, except it might be low for my back to handle even on that 10 minute sub-zero test ride. I wonder if I should just HTFU and do it.



If the Xenith felt too low you should give the Endura a try. Taller headtube with slacker angles make for a bit more relaxing ride, but still with plenty of performance.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

.je said:


> I tried it out, and I loved that bike more than any other bike I've rode, except it might be low for my back to handle even on that 10 minute sub-zero test ride. I wonder if I should just HTFU and do it.





ncskiman said:


> If the Xenith felt too low you should give the Endura a try. Taller headtube with slacker angles make for a bit more relaxing ride, but still with plenty of performance.


A relaxed geo bike like the Endura is certainly an option, but if .je likes the ride/ handling of the Xenith, I'd suggest working with the LBS on dialing in fit (including raising the bars, 'some') and test riding it again before deciding. 

Even a 1 cm difference in bar height can make a big difference in bike fit and feel.


----------



## ncskiman (Mar 22, 2010)

PJ352 said:


> A relaxed geo bike like the Endura is certainly an option, but if .je likes the ride/ handling of the Xenith, I'd suggest working with the LBS on dialing in fit (including raising the bars, 'some') and test riding it again before deciding.
> 
> Even a 1 cm difference in bar height can make a big difference in bike fit and feel.


Very valid point.


----------

